# What message do these trucks send?



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm currently driving a Ram 3500 SRW diesel. It's good truck, but I'm looking at a new truck now. I'm choosing between a 2500 Mega Cab Diesel 4x4 or an F-250 Lariat Crew Cab 4x4.

My job involves site work and sales calls. I'm wondering if the F-250 sends a different message than the Dodge 2500. As in, does the Dodge say, "I'm a humble hardworking guy" while the F-250 says "I'm a rugged executive who makes a lot of money"

So please, give me your opinions about the message each truck sends to potential clients...


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry but unless you're driving an Escalade or a Mercedes SUV, a truck says nothing other than "that guy can afford a new truck payments".

What does each truck do for YOU? Will you use it to haul a 25ft twin screw offshore boat? Will you use it to drive down the beach? Will you be offroading?


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've owned both and they both had all the same bells and whistles. Both great trucks. I wouldn't worry about it and just go with what you like.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

What is your customer driving? Relate to them....

Mega cab is a little more comfy for rear seat passengers if you have to drive them around.

I drive a mercury mariner hybrid with a dented hood....my customers like me as a person and don't really seem to care....drive whatever you like man.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I see both on job sites all day ever day, more Fords then anything else. Says nothing other then you drive a truck. If you showed up in a beamer or a minvan then you might get noticed. Just no spinners, 26" rims or stacks out the beds rolling coal.

I have salesman call on me at the job site all the time, never once have I thought that a salesman in dodge truck made them a humble hardworking guy or a ford made them rugged executive who makes a lot of money.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

They are both trucks and both 4X4's, really the same exact thing. Plus, we don't know what industry your in so site? Sales? 

Deany45 said, it best.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I drive a Dodge. No theft alarms needed since no one is willing to go to jail to steal a Dodge. If they did and got caught, they would be the laughing stock of prison.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I had a 2004 and a 2010 F250 diesel and I will never buy another Ford diesel. I probably will never buy another Ford period. I have had the issues like head gaskets, EGR cooler and EGR valve issues, DPF issues and so on. In my opinion Ford don`t know how to build a diesel anymore. The 6.0 and 6.4 were not reliable and if you look at reviews people have issues with the truck shutting down and leaving them stranded. Go with Dodge, from what I have experienced they are less problems.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

They both say, I have a little weenie so I drive a big truck I don't really need. . 

Sorry, I couldn't resist. Buy whatever you like best and don't worry about it.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hum..if you're wanting to get noticed go buy one of the dodge srt challenger hellcat..700 hp. Just cob it a time or two coming into the front gate.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

What vehicle you drive doesn't say anything about your integrity or intelligence.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> They are both trucks and both 4X4's, really the same exact thing. *Plus, we don't know what industry your in so site? Sales? *


I do site prep work and commercial landscaping. I only ask because I don't want to give off the impression that I'm some douchebag driving around in a flashy truck. I do work for some poor neighborhoods and I don't want my Board of Directors in those neighborhoods to think they're paying me too much. I've had good luck with the Dodge, and heard horror stories about the 04-10 Ford Diesels. As for the 6.7, I keep hearing Re-Gen stranding stories. That sounds like a total nightmare.

But I like the way the Fords look. I think I'm over thinking itâ€¦

I need to just pick one and pull the trigger.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

If you are in the landscaping business, I don't think anyone will fault you for driving a HD pickup. You are definitely overthinking it. 

People want to do business with people who are successful. If you drove around in a Ferrari, that might be a little much. A nice truck is just right in your business.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> I think I'm over thinking itâ€¦
> 
> I need to just pick one and pull the trigger.


 Right on, reminds me of one of my favorite quotes!

â€œYou wouldn't worry so much about what others think of you if you realized how seldom they do.â€ ~ Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ford says you have good taste in trucks.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Strange question. Perhaps the manufacturers need to come out with some new truck lines? The Ford Pretension, the Dodge Affectation, and the Chevrolet Ostentation?


----------



## kenv (Oct 21, 2009)

I would say the impression would be on the accessories...more so then the brand of truck. If you roll up to some of those sites in those lower neighborhoods with a lift kit, shiny rims, BFG All-Terrains with white letters out, after market bumpers and running boards, headache rack, big shiney tool box, external gas tank.....etc...that's when someone might think you flash the cash or are an expensive guy to hire. If you keep it "low and slow" as in stock Dodge, Chevy or Ford...it definitely shows more of a straighter shooter in the Texas business world from what I see. That being said, we all know how we like to accessorize our rigs....so you almost have to have 2 trucks..... a "work" truck and a "Good ole boy weekend truck"....lol


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> I do site prep work and commercial landscaping. I only ask because I don't want to give off the impression that I'm some douchebag driving around in a flashy truck. I do work for some poor neighborhoods and I don't want my Board of Directors in those neighborhoods to think they're paying me too much. I've had good luck with the Dodge, and heard horror stories about the 04-10 Ford Diesels. As for the 6.7, I keep hearing Re-Gen stranding stories. That sounds like a total nightmare.
> 
> But I like the way the Fords look. I think I'm over thinking itâ€¦
> 
> I need to just pick one and pull the trigger.


I am not in your business. But I buy stuff. And I personally give the guy hell who shows up in a new truck.

Not that it changes my decisions.

But seriously. There is a way to do an f-250 and people don't notice. Make sure it's white. And the back looks like a work truck. Our guys have f250's. But they also put 100k a year driving circles around texas. And actually using a truck as they were intended.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Sam Walton kept an old truck to drive around in when it was necessary for people to think he was a down to earth, humble guy.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

First world problems. SMH


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

" I do work for some poor neighborhoods and I don't want my Board of Directors in those neighborhoods to think they're paying me too much."

If this is your concern it won't matter. A new truck is a new truck.
But your right, don't over think it. Just do it.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you plan on hanging large nuts on the hitch? If so, either truck will establish your character.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Don't think the truck makes a difference, it's the lift, ugly black wheel, ridiculous huge led light bar on the roof and the mall terrains that scream douche


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

And don't do a wrap that might send the wrong message your trying to communicate. 

Easy way to show work truck is to use it for work. No bed waxing allowed. 

Also check out my signature below


---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Driving a dodge is like having an ugly girl friend, they are allright, but you don't want anybody to see you with them.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Ford did not take any bailout money. I would chose the Ford.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

The new Fords with the 6.7 are solid trucks, I've made it a point to ask everyone I've seen in one for the last 4 years now what they thought of it and have yet to get a negative review. I still have a 7.3 because it's paid for and the 6.0 and 6.4 had issues but have really liked the 6.7 and seriously considered getting one.

The hot shot guy that delivers my steel recently got rid of a Dodge DRW 3500 and bought a Chevy DRW 3500. Mechanically, he said he liked the Dodge but the problem was that the truck was falling apart around the engine. Granted, he put 200k on the truck in just 2 or 3 years but that's in line with my previous experience with Chrysler products in general. 

My opinion of the big 3 diesels is that Dodge has always had the best engine, even compared to the 7.3. Chevy has always had the nicest creature comforts and ride and the best transmission, it's hard to beat that Allison and Ford has had the best all around truck build quality. I wouldn't hesitate to buy the 6.7 but if I could have a new Ford truck with the old 24V 5.9 Cummins and the Allison transmission, I think I would have the perfect truck. 

I still think that overall, the Ford is the best current choice. I would not own a 6.0 and would have been very hesitant about a 6.4 but the 6.7 have proven to be reliable motors.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

If you think your customers put great importance on what kind of truck your driving....you've miss the boat Brother.

It's not all about you....it's all about them, and giving them the service that will make them want to be repeat customers.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have driven a Dodge truck for many years for work and business. My customers ride in my dusty Dodge or my Laramie and we talk about the same thing in either truck, fishing and hunting.

I think unless you have a complex, your customers might get the message that you drive a truck.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> If you think your customers put great importance on what kind of truck your driving....you've miss the boat Brother.
> 
> It's not all about you....it's all about them, and giving them the service that will make them want to be repeat customers.


This. When I was in purchasing, I could care less what my vendor picked me up in. It's all about the relationship you build by providing good service/ products and being reliable. Period.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

bg said:


> The new Fords with the 6.7 are solid trucks, I've made it a point to ask everyone I've seen in one for the last 4 years now what they thought of it and have yet to get a negative review. I still have a 7.3 because it's paid for and the 6.0 and 6.4 had issues but have really liked the 6.7 and seriously considered getting one.
> 
> The hot shot guy that delivers my steel recently got rid of a Dodge DRW 3500 and bought a Chevy DRW 3500. Mechanically, he said he liked the Dodge but the problem was that the truck was falling apart around the engine. Granted, he put 200k on the truck in just 2 or 3 years but that's in line with my previous experience with Chrysler products in general.
> 
> ...


I say go for the 6.7 you will love it. The power and torque you have when opening it up will get your adrenalin going.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

If you do good work, I could care less if you show up in a $75,000 F250 or a $10,000 Ranger.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Forget the truck and buy a Prius. That will get you noticed.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

In your line of work, I would suggest new v. old makes a difference, but not the brand.

If you do work that is good, they probably won't care, but you will probably be given some flak, in good fun.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

uncle dave said:


> Driving a dodge is like having an ugly girl friend, they are allright, but you don't want anybody to see you with them.


Those 60K dollar brand new fords sure look pretty broken down on the side of the road. Blue is my favorite.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I ride a Harley


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

I deal with a lot of vendors in a lot of trades. i think the only time one made a real impression on me was when 4 guys showed up in an 80's LTD to do a concrete job.And this was the only vehicle for 2 days. Needless to say, they did not complete the job, but, that's a whole different story.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

If you're concerned about image, buy a real work truck that comes complete with scratches and dents and a dull/fading paint job... stock wheels and tires, cloth interior, and no bells and whistles.... with 300k miles.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Just don't do the King Ranch or the Dodge equivalent and you should be fine. Keep the color and paint scheme stock and don't add a bunch of flash. I keep a good truck but a bunch of flash isn't needed and, to me, gives off the impression that you are trying to stay away from. I always get the "lariat" level truck, leather seats and power stuff, but not too overdone. Buy a nice new work truck and you will be fine.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

There are landscapers down here in the RGV pulling their trailer/equipment with F-350 Super Crew King Ranch diesel 4xs, nothing wrong with it IMO. 

If you can afford it, buy it and don't sweat the small chit....

Jus sayin


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

I would much rather see a sales person drive up in a new vehicle rather than a POS. To me it says that you are a well established person or company and can take care of whatever you are selling to me.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> What vehicle you drive doesn't say anything about your integrity or intelligence.


 Always on the defense!!!

:brew2:


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

If you offer competitive quotes and they turn you down because of what you drive then you didnt need their business anyways most likely.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Just pick what you and and wear a visor while driving. The visor will let everyone know you have it going on.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

**** Chaser said:


> Just pick what you and and wear a visor while driving. The visor will let everyone know you have it going on.


 :rotfl:


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses guys! 

There is only one of my poor clients (owns a struggling landscape company) who comments on my existing truck saying it's too nice for a landscaper. He also comments on every other aspect of my existence (my watch, my sunglasses etc).

Basically, he wants to be me, or at least have my contract with his neighborhood for his company. So I was just a little worried that maybe he would actually be able to arouse some type of envy or suspicion with the other residents there based on me having a nice truck.

I'm not going to worry about it anymore. I'm just going to get whatever truck I finally decide. If he has a problem with it, he needs to just get better at his job so he can make some real money, or he can go suck an egg!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

wow what a f...... up thread , yer a grown man make a decision and do it. and yer landscape dude ,,sounds like he has man love for ya


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys!
> 
> There is only one of my poor clients (owns a struggling landscape company) who comments on my existing truck saying it's too nice for a landscaper. He also comments on every other aspect of my existence (my watch, my sunglasses etc).
> 
> ...


Hire him. Lol.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

When you get done with those trucks, get you a real truck!


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

*Truck*

Personally I feel more comfortable giving my business to someone who drives a Chevy. I am impartial about someone in a Dodge. In the 90's I felt differently when Dodges were ugly. I have never met a Ford guy who is not in love with his truck and let everyone know it.
Shallow...yes. Am I like a lot of others...yes.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> When you get done with those trucks, get you a real truck!


 :rotfl:


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

stammster said:


> Personally I feel more comfortable giving my business to someone who* drives a Chevy.* I am impartial about someone in a Dodge. In the 90's I felt differently when Dodges were ugly. I have never met a Ford guy who is not in love with his truck and let everyone know it.
> Shallow...yes. Am I like a lot of others...yes.


That type of thinking nowadays is like paying out of your pocket twice?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Gottagofishin said:


> They both say, I have a little weenie so I drive a big truck I don't really need. .
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist. Buy whatever you like best and don't worry about it.


Says the guy with a Porsche


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Stuart said:


> This. When I was in purchasing, I could care less what my vendor picked me up in. It's all about the relationship you build by providing good service/ products and being reliable. Period.


And if your old truck keeps breaking down because you don't want to seem flashy your service level will suffer.

---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

really


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> There are landscapers down here in the RGV pulling their trailer/equipment with F-350 Super Crew King Ranch diesel 4xs, nothing wrong with it IMO.
> 
> If you can afford it, buy it and don't sweat the small chit....
> 
> Jus sayin


Ya but they are also cutting the wrong type of grass:rotfl:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

fishin shallow said:


> Ya but they are also cutting the wrong type of grass:rotfl:


Prolly true in a lot of cases!! LOL!! :bounce:


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*I understand*

I have the same issue except with cars, Lambroghini or Vette:head knock

You could just put a paint job on the old truck and drop a LS7 in it and do burnouts leaving you customers parking lot. Naturally you tell them the guys at the shop keep the Ol' truck ticking


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

How to make an impression? Will Rogers addressed this in the 30's. He suggested that all vehicles that are paid for have different colored license plates.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm also in the commercial landscape business and have been made fun of, by more than one of the supers, from BIG construction companies for driving an F-250. Now I have a duramax and like it 10x more than the lariat I had. I've noticed that 70%-80% of the construction guys around Houston drive Chevys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

N/M


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

T_rout said:


> I'm also in the commercial landscape business and have been made fun of, by more than one of the supers, from BIG construction companies for driving an F-250. Now I have a duramax and like it 10x more than the lariat I had. I've noticed that 70%-80% of the construction guys around Houston drive Chevys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most power jokes are toys that don't see a 2,000lb load. Also seems about half I see are lifted with a guy wearin a suit drivin it


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

oOslikOo said:


> Most power jokes are toys that don't see a 2,000lb load. Also seems about half I see are lifted with a guy wearin a suit drivin it


X2 or behind a wrecker


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dbarham said:


> X2 or behind a wrecker


el oh el, awaiting the concrete cowboys' and squatters' responses


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

dbarham said:


> X2 or behind a wrecker


:rotfl:


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

This thread is like asking which color undies to wear on my date so I can lay pipe......some people are just clueless......


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Says the guy with a Porsche


And a truck.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> I'm currently driving a Ram 3500 SRW diesel. It's good truck, but I'm looking at a new truck now. I'm choosing between a 2500 Mega Cab Diesel 4x4 or an F-250 Lariat Crew Cab 4x4.
> 
> My job involves site work and sales calls. I'm wondering if the F-250 sends a different message than the Dodge 2500. As in, does the Dodge say, "I'm a humble hardworking guy" while the F-250 says "I'm a rugged executive who makes a lot of money"
> 
> So please, give me your opinions about the message each truck sends to potential clients...


Driving a Ford says "I am a normal guy" while driving a Dodge tells others "I am not the brightest."


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Either choice says "I am to Jap-o-phobic to buy a Tundra, the best truck there is and one that is made in Texas"


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

gigem87 said:


> Either choice says "I am to Jap-o-phobic to buy a Tundra, the best truck there is and one that is made in Texas"


If the Tundra was diesel I'm sure it would be in the discussion. They are awesome trucks, there's no arguing that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

My wife and I are self employed. We have employees. We have customers. I hate hare hate buying anything new. My employee's see me driving a 70k truck when they are driving a 80s truck and the same for my customers. I went with a truck with a few years on it and some miles. Nothing is worse then seeing the boss flashing his money when your just surviving.
James


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

New f150s have just as much towing capacity now. Price tag can almost match if you add enough gizmos. 




---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

When I was building my house and 3 different contractor leads pulled up in diesel trucks, I told myself........I am about to get F....ed on this deal....


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> My wife and I are self employed. We have employees. We have customers. I hate hare hate buying anything new. My employee's see me driving a 70k truck when they are driving a 80s truck and the same for my customers. I went with a truck with a few years on it and some miles. *Nothing is worse then seeing the boss flashing his money when your just surviving.
> *James


 There's a reason the boss is the boss. WTH has happened to our Country?

:headknock


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

CORNHUSKER said:


> There's a reason the boss is the boss. WTH has happened to our Country?
> 
> :headknock


I am the boss but I hate showing off what I have. Just don't feel right about it.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

rubberducky said:


> My wife and I are self employed. We have employees. We have customers. I hate hare hate buying anything new. My *employee's* see me driving a 70k truck when *they are driving a 80s truck* and the same for my customers. I went with a truck with a few years on it and some miles. Nothing is worse then seeing the boss flashing his money when your just surviving.
> James


If they cannot afford a truck that is newer than 1989 than they need a better job or a raise. Surely your post cannot be correct, can it?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> I am the boss but I hate showing off what I have. Just don't feel right about it.


 Just recently you were on here asking if you should buy some brand new "awesome" truck that you were going to have to make payments on for 7 years to be able to afford it.

What happened BOSS?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Just recently you were on here asking if you should buy some brand new "awesome" truck that you were going to have to make payments on for 7 years to be able to afford it.
> 
> What happened BOSS?


Your right I was looking at buying one and it would take me 7 years to be able to pay it off. Dose that make me less then you? I think at 28 buying a house and a 3,500sqf building along with the truck is enough for me at this time. I don't need to buy the newest truck out there to show everyone how much better I am then them. How about your self?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> Your right I was looking at buying one and it would take me 7 years to be able to pay it off. Dose that make me less then you? I think at 28 buying a house and a 3,500sqf building along with the truck is enough for me at this time. I don't need to buy the newest truck out there to show everyone how much better I am then them. How about your self?


 Why do you feel the need to quantify yourself?

:headknock


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> Your right I was looking at buying one and it would take me 7 years to be able to pay it off. Dose that make me less then you? I think at 28 buying a house and a 3,500sqf building along with the truck is enough for me at this time. I don't need to buy the newest truck out there to show everyone how much better I am then them. How about your self?


how tall are you?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> how tall are you?


Not sure what my hight has to do with anything but I'm 6'2


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

This thread has truly amazed me. I had absolutely no idea grown men put so much thought into what kind of truck others drive.....:headknock


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

BretE said:


> This thread has truly amazed me. I had absolutely no idea grown men put so much thought into what kind of truck others drive.....:headknock


And you thought it was just women who were vain, shallow & insecure. It also amazes me that people can't make their own decisions without consulting strangers on the WWW. How the heck did people ever make a decision before Al Gore invented the internet


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Gemini8 said:


> And you thought it was just women who were vain, shallow & insecure. It also amazes me that people can't make their own decisions without consulting strangers on the WWW. How the heck did people ever make a decision before Al Gore invented the internet


I only read the first couple pages and got really bored with it but you hit my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> I only read the first couple pages and got really bored with it but you hit my thoughts exactly.


change your settings, its only on page two for me.


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

mstrelectricman said:


> I only read the first couple pages and got really bored with it but you hit my thoughts exactly.


If you ONLY read the first couple of pages, how did you read the last post?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> My wife and I are self employed. We have employees. We have customers. I hate hare hate buying anything new. My employee's see me driving a 70k truck when they are driving a 80s truck and the same for my customers. I went with a truck with a few years on it and some miles. Nothing is worse then seeing the boss flashing his money when your just surviving.
> James


You're doing something wrong. My employees drive 70K trucks, except one and he drives a 130K truck.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Flounder Face said:


> If they cannot afford a truck that is newer than 1989 than they need a better job or a raise. Surely your post cannot be correct, can it?


I drive a 92 chebby w/ 250K miles.. it has nothing to do with affording a newer one nor my job status.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

martykaan said:


> If you ONLY read the first couple of pages, how did you read the last post?


Cause I got really bored and came back to read the last post. Slow day.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

boom! said:


> You're doing something wrong. My employees drive 70K trucks, except one and he drives a 130K truck.


my business is service based and we keep prices lower then anyone els. We also have only been here a year and we are still growing. I don't know if I will ever be able to my employees enough to drive 70k trucks but I sure can hope. 
Right now I pay them what I can afford to


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> my business is service based and we keep prices lower then anyone els. We also have only been here a year and we are still growing. I don't know if I will ever be able to my employees enough to drive 70k trucks but I sure can hope.
> Right now I pay them what I can afford to


Then I would worry about selling my service and not my price. It doesn't take much these days to out perform others if you have and keep the right employees. Customers that want me broke are the best ones to send to my competition.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

boom! said:


> You're doing something wrong. My employees drive 70K trucks, except one and he drives a 130K truck.


Y'all hiring?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

boom! said:


> Then I would worry about selling my service and not my price. It doesn't take much these days to out perform others if you have and keep the right employees. Customers that want me broke are the best ones to send to my competition.


We do allow our performance speak but in our line of business it's never going to be big money. A good return for us is 700$ form one customer. Now that takes almost 2 weeks.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> Y'all hiring?


Been looking for the right CDL driver for months, where were you?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

boom! said:


> Been looking for the right CDL driver for months, where were you?


Contact the teamsters union, they'll fix you right up.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

chumy said:


> I drive a 92 chebby w/ 250K miles.. it has nothing to do with affording a newer one nor my job status.


Yes, I realize there are exceptions and if my 2000 pickup was still running then I would still have it but he said none of his employees had a truck newer than the 80s.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

So what truck did you buy? Did you add the hanging nuts? You can't leave us hanging, like those truck nuts...


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't buy anything too nice! If you do, you might have a bunch of 2Cool haters crying about how you are some young buck that has never had to work for anything in your life and how mom and dad have spoon fed you everything since birth. You know what I mean? These are the folks that tell us how they had to walk to school in the snow, barefooted up hill both ways; but they had to drop out of school eventually to support their family because their dad left them. These are the same folks that have never had a credit card because they pay cash for everything and they have never asked for help from anyone or needed help for that matter. Be careful! These people are out there, waiting for you to buy something nice so they criticize what other folks do with their money instead of worrying about themselves.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

camarokid said:


> Don't buy anything too nice! If you do, you might have a bunch of 2Cool haters crying about how you are some young buck that has never had to work for anything in your life and how mom and dad have spoon fed you everything since birth. You know what I mean? These are the folks that tell us how they had to walk to school in the snow, barefooted up hill both ways; but they had to drop out of school eventually to support their family because their dad left them. These are the same folks that have never had a credit card because they pay cash for everything and they have never asked for help from anyone or needed help for that matter. Be careful! These people are out there, waiting for you to buy something nice so they criticize what other folks do with their money instead of worrying about themselves.


:rotfl:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

camarokid said:


> Don't buy anything too nice! If you do, you might have a bunch of 2Cool haters crying about how you are some young buck that has never had to work for anything in your life and how mom and dad have spoon fed you everything since birth. You know what I mean? These are the folks that tell us how they had to walk to school in the snow, barefooted up hill both ways; but they had to drop out of school eventually to support their family because their dad left them. These are the same folks that have never had a credit card because they pay cash for everything and they have never asked for help from anyone or needed help for that matter. Be careful! These people are out there, waiting for you to buy something nice so they criticize what other folks do with their money instead of worrying about themselves.


Lol.....and that's the beauty of getting old, you just don't care any more.....


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

BretE said:


> Lol.....and that's the beauty of getting old, you just don't care any more.....


Right???? I haven't given one nanosecond's thought to what any kid drives or how they got it. Then when a snarky one shows up I just think about the national debt and global warming and I just laugh. :rotfl:


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

My personal survey of highway driving over the last few years is that the most aggressively driven vehicles on the roads are any of the bigger pickup trucks, and the most aggressive of the lot are those driving Dodge vehicles. 

This Aggressive Driving category is characterized by traits like most over the speed limit, prone to shoot through lane changes even when there really isn't much of a gap to do so, and tendency to tailgate to the phenomenally short distances between vehicles. 

Btw, my second place award in the category goes to mini-vans!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

dbarham said:


> X2 or behind a wrecker


Saw another one broke down on 288 going North. Whatever I drive is payed for.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

chaco said:


> My personal survey of highway driving over the last few years is that the most aggressively driven vehicles on the roads are any of the bigger pickup trucks, and the most aggressive of the lot are those driving Dodge vehicles.
> 
> This Aggressive Driving category is characterized by traits like most over the speed limit, prone to shoot through lane changes even when there really isn't much of a gap to do so, and tendency to tailgate to the phenomenally short distances between vehicles.
> 
> Btw, my second place award in the category goes to mini-vans!


 OALAH

:brew2:


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

chaco said:


> My personal survey of highway driving over the last few years is that the most aggressively driven vehicles on the roads are any of the bigger pickup trucks, and the most aggressive of the lot are those driving Dodge vehicles.
> 
> This Aggressive Driving category is characterized by traits like most over the speed limit, prone to shoot through lane changes even when there really isn't much of a gap to do so, and tendency to tailgate to the phenomenally short distances between vehicles.
> 
> Btw, my second place award in the category goes to mini-vans!


Here in austin the most frequent aggressive drivers i encounter is behind the wheel of a hybrid and oddly enough 9/10 of the road ragers i see against cyclists are drivers of hybrids.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I only drive my F250 crew cab Lariat FX4 Black over Gold when pulling my white boat. Or doing some outdoor activity. I drive my Benz the rest of the time... Don't want to be lumped in with all you guys driving those cheap 60k trucks all over town. With 4 x 4 you never use. Driving like a maniac, cutting through traffic. I have credit cards, and walked in the snow at least 20 times going to school. Sometimes both ways, if it didn't melt before lunch. Oh I don't have truck nuts yet. But might put them on my Benz. Because I'm cool, and don't care. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Ebbtide2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

*New Truck*

Hey Foghorn,
I sell new fords and dodges.Call me and I will make a fellow 2cooler a smoking good deal.
936-349-2677 Gene


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Tough read. Get whatever the heck you want man. As long as it matches your shoes I guess.

Dam. Lol


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Dam* guys... It's a truck...  I don't have time for people that worry about what I drive or don't drive.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Are you serious?....you must be bored at home.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Dude probably shaves his legs...and squats to pee.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

is this real life?


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

camarokid said:


> Don't buy anything too nice! If you do, you might have a bunch of 2Cool haters crying about how you are some young buck that has never had to work for anything in your life and how mom and dad have spoon fed you everything since birth. You know what I mean? These are the folks that tell us how they had to walk to school in the snow, barefooted up hill both ways; but they had to drop out of school eventually to support their family because their dad left them. These are the same folks that have never had a credit card because they pay cash for everything and they have never asked for help from anyone or needed help for that matter. Be careful! These people are out there, waiting for you to buy something nice so they criticize what other folks do with their money instead of worrying about themselves.


Amen


----------

